# Nail adds Brockwell Brewedwell Red Ale to regular line up



## pist (14/10/14)

Has anyone tried Nail brewing's red ale? I'm personally quite a fan of this beer. 
Nice whack of citra up front backed by a nice malty carared and pale munich backbone, perfectly balanced to 35 IBU.
Cracker of a beer in my opinion, and very drinkable.
They have now added it to their core range great news


----------



## Blind Dog (14/10/14)

Did you have it on tap or bottle? Every Nail six pack (only 3 bought at different stores and at different times, so hopefully not representative) I've bought has been an overcarbonated, gushing, undrinkable disappointment.


----------



## pist (14/10/14)

Ive had it, and a lot of other nail brews on tap and all have been superb. Have also had in bottles and don't find it much different.

Could have had something to do with poor storage by distributors, we all know how degrading some storage processes of distributors can be i.e pallets of slabs stored out in a yard in the sun for days or even weeks before being transported/stocked on shelves.


----------



## Kak (14/10/14)

Had this on tap the other day


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

Where's that at, KAK? 

Speak easy + nail red and summer ale. Good line up!

Edit. Just saw its the pale ale. Still a good line up, but I love that Nail Summer Ale on a hot day.


----------



## PaleRider (14/10/14)

Awesome beer & very happy it's been made a regular. :drinks: 

I've only had it from a bottle & have never had an issue with carbonation.

Matt.


----------



## mfeighan (14/10/14)

Looks like 5 Bar? They usually showcase wa craft beers. Went there 1 night for feral tap takeover was great, got to chat with Will from feral too.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

Just left 5ive. Definitely not there, well not today at least.


----------



## Kak (14/10/14)

Wilbur,
Believe it or not it's at the bassendean hotel. It's just been taken over and there got a decent line up. Nail, hop hog, CPA, Ginger beer from down south ( I think ginger beer is shite but this was nice) the one on the left just out if pic is bootleg IPA.

Shack


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

I was going to guess the new Basso after the renovations/new owner/whatever has been done. 

Here good things about the new reincarnation!

And that bootleg speak easy IPA is so, so good. Their black market black IPA is better in my opinion, but I would demolish pints of speak easy. Probably would've headed there today if I knew that was it for sure.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I was going to guess the new Basso after the renovations/new owner/whatever has been done.
> 
> Here good things about the new reincarnation!
> 
> And that bootleg speak easy IPA is so, so good. Their black market black IPA is better in my opinion, but I would demolish pints of speak easy. Probably would've headed there today if I knew that was it for sure.


Looks like I have a place in The Dean to have a drink now, going to call in and have a look.


----------



## coloneldom (15/10/14)

I was literally just searching about this beer tonight after trying at the Bitter Phew bar in Darlinghurst I'm Sydney. Absolutely loved it off tap, looks awesome as well in a glass.. The best thing us, the missus was a big fan as well, so I'm now looking at trying to copy it? But I so far don't have much idea on where to start...any tips from anyone would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## pist (15/10/14)

The bottle actually says what is in it malt and hops wise and even gives the og. Pale, munich, carared and caraaroma. Citra to 35ibu with more dry hopped. No quantities though but theres a good starting point for trial and error.


----------



## pist (15/10/14)

Og is 1.060


----------



## pist (15/10/14)

Og is 1.060


----------



## pist (15/10/14)

Og is 1.060


----------



## PaleRider (15/10/14)

I read somewhere, (crafty pint I think), that as well as Citra there are 2 aussie hop varieties as well..... love to get a recipe that is close to this.
Love this beer! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Kak (15/10/14)

Let us know when you going Nev. I'll join yer for a pint


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/10/14)

Kak said:


> Let us know when you going Nev. I'll join yer for a pint


Fur sure.
Nev


----------



## Kak (15/10/14)

coloneldom said:


> I was literally just searching about this beer tonight after trying at the Bitter Phew bar in Darlinghurst I'm Sydney. Absolutely loved it off tap, looks awesome as well in a glass.. The best thing us, the missus was a big fan as well, so I'm now looking at trying to copy it? But I so far don't have much idea on where to start...any tips from anyone would be hugely appreciated!


Have a look at my post #4 above


----------



## coloneldom (15/10/14)

Haha Sorry there Kak...I was writing my post with a couple of these (amongst others) under the belt last night.

But that's awesome that they give some detail behind their recipe, will be fun trying to get it close.


----------

